# Como es la zona rosa de lima??



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

El que tenga fotos ,pues todo bien


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

te refieres a la zona de juerga etc?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Fashion said:


> El que tenga fotos ,pues todo bien


Zona Rosa como la de Bogotá? Mmm...no existe una llamada Zona Rosa, pero la zona alrededor de la Avenida Conquistadores y el Ovalo Gutierrez en San Isidro es bastante parecida a la de Bogotá. Aquí unas fotos que tomé el año pasado. Sorry por la calidad, en Julio tomaré mejores:


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

sabes Jblock que Lima es una de las pocas ciudades con el conocido restaurante el Asia de Cuba!


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Esta bien bacana ,pero es muy diferente a la de bogota

Traduccion

Bacano : Genial.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno en verdad creo que todo no esta en una zona definida pero Conquistadores es lo mas cerca.

Aca se dice bacan en vez de bacano!jeje


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Lo que si tienen parecido es el FRIDAY'S


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

una foto para agregar del ovalo gutierrez


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Fashion said:


> Esta bien bacana ,pero es muy diferente a la de bogota
> 
> Traduccion
> 
> Bacano : Genial.


Lo que noto parecido son sus calles adoquinadas y el cableado aereo...










Aunque los adoquines de Conquistadores son de tres colores, mientras los de Bogotá son de un solo color.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> sabes Jblock que Lima es una de las pocas ciudades con el conocido restaurante el Asia de Cuba!


Sip, Buenos Aires y Lima.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

TENGO ENTENDIDO QUE ZONA ROSA DE BOGOTÁ ES DONDE PARAN LOS TRAVESTIS.
SERIA LAMENTABLE QUE EL PERÚ TENGA UN SITIO DONDE SE REUNAN ESOS PATAS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

cibert said:


> TENGO ENTENDIDO QUE ZONA ROSA DE BOGOTÁ ES DONDE PARAN LOS TRAVESTIS.
> SERIA LAMENTABLE QUE EL PERÚ TENGA UN SITIO DONDE SE REUNAN ESOS PATAS.


Estas equivocado. La Zona Rosa de Bogotá es donde se han agrupado varios restaurantes, bares, boutiques y hoteles. Una zona antes residencial que se ha convertido en comercial A1.

Osea, el mismo caso de Conquistadores.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

jajaj si bueno hay que tener en cuenta que aqui en peru zona rosa es donde hay prostitucion, en otros paises creo que se le llaman zonas rojas, en fin por eso hay algunos malentendidos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo también creía que zona rosa es el punto de encuentro de meretrices, gays, night clubs y demás antros de diversión , en todo caso si es eso, pues definitivamente sería el Centro de Lima y Miraflores sería su anexo.


----------



## Abogado_del_diablo (Apr 23, 2006)

Muy bonito el lugar, tiene un concepto parecido al de acá.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

zona rosa, me suena a zona gay !!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A ver quién sabe la definición exacta de zona rosa y zona roja.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Creo q en Colombia significa zona de juerga (pero no estoy seguro)

lo que si estoy seguro, es que en Lima, eso de zona rosa, se asociaria defrente con la chimbombada !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

zona rosa = zona de prostituccion


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

pacolam said:


> zona rosa, me suena a zona gay !!!!!!


jajaja a mi tb :lol: en todo caso eso de llamar zona rosa :| ...¿es xq hay zona verde, azul, negra? :?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Más bien creo que zona roja se denominaba antes a las áreas dominadas por grupos terroristas.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

ZORA ROSA = ZONA DE PROSTITUCION

pero bueno.. creo que en Lima no hay una zona de juerga definida verdad?? hay varias partes..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí pero lamentablemente el Centro concentra gran cantidad de meretrices y travestis callejeras, además de numerosos prostíbulos y nightclubs, a eso habría que aumentarsele las discos gays y straights, definitivamente esa sería la zona rosa, lamentablemente la mayor parte funciona ilegalmente, a excepción de las discotecas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> zona rosa = zona de prostituccion


Estás en lo cierto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, entonces que ya sabemos que significa zona rosa, pues si quieren conocerla entrenal trhead de la avenida la colmena que hice.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351144&page=1

Toda la zona desde la Plaza Dos de Mayo hasta la Plaza San Martin y sus alrededores (incluyendo las primeras cuadras de la avenida Wilson) vendría a ser la zona rosa, no se ve ningún anuncio por que todo es caleta.


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

EN LOS 50 LA ZONA ROSA ERA L AZONA DONDE LOS BOHEMIOS SE REUNIAN A JARANEar..en los 60 la zona rosa era cualquier lugar donde habian bares o discotecas o penas...en los 70 y 80 la zona rosa era el lugar donde los homsexuales se reunian - come el el parque kennedy o plaza san martin....los 90 y en el presente..la zona rosa es la zona donde la gente afluencia hacen compras...zonas pitucas....interesante o no!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno, entonces que ya sabemos que significa zona rosa, pues si quieren conocerla entrenal trhead de la avenida la colmena que hice.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351144&page=1
> 
> Toda la zona desde la Plaza Dos de Mayo hasta la Plaza San Martin y sus alrededores (incluyendo las primeras cuadras de la avenida Wilson) vendría a ser la zona rosa, no se ve ningún anuncio por que todo es caleta.


Si, pero recuerda que Fashion se refería a una zona de juerga y shopping, como la Zona Rosa de Bogotá. Hace poco hicieron un thread de ese lugar, bien chevere, la zona se parece a San Isidro.


----------



## Fashion (Sep 8, 2005)

Gracias a todos por las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bueno, entonces que ya sabemos que significa zona rosa, pues si quieren conocerla entrenal trhead de la avenida la colmena que hice.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351144&page=1
> 
> Toda la zona desde la Plaza Dos de Mayo hasta la Plaza San Martin y sus alrededores (incluyendo las primeras cuadras de la avenida Wilson) vendría a ser la zona rosa, no se ve ningún anuncio por que todo es caleta.


:sleepy: Nunca había visto una zona rosa en la que también hayan universidades como la villarreal, iglesias, bibliotecas y centros culturales y restaurantes de comida rápida como el kfc :sleepy: Ayayay, lo que se tiene que leer a veces... Lima no tiene una zona rosa definida (claro está si cuando hablamos de zona rosa nos referimos al lugar en donde se concentran las discos, los hoteles, los pubs, prostíbulos, los lugares para gays, etc, etc, etc) Había oído de un plan para convertir a cierta parte del cono norte en zona rosa pero no se concretó. De todas maneras, el hecho de que en ciertas cuadras de ciertas avenidas hayan sitios clandestinos dedicados a actividades "sexuales" no significa que toda esa zona pase a ser la zona rosa de Lima :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro no ha sido calificado como zona rosa pero dije que era lo más proximo, sino preguntale a los estudiantes de la Villarreal que es lo que ven cuando salen en las noches, en todo caso a mi me desagrada que en el centro funciones estos locales, ya que a su vez estos atraen a delincuentes, pero es la realidad.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^ Yo soy estudiante de la villarreal y cuando salgo veo más miembro serenazgo que otra cosa :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, años que no paso bien entrada la noche por allí, pero cuando lo hago en micro por el cruce de las avenidas Tacna y Colmena, la situación no ha cambiado mucho, en todo caso me alegro que esté mejorando, para empezar ya no existen los antiguos vendedores de libros y cassetes piratas que rodeaban la universidad, poco a poco se irá recuperando.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues se usa por delimitaciòn municipal en muchos lugares el uso de tèrminos como zona rosa que significa zona aprobada para restaurantes, bares, peñas y sitios de diversiòn nocturna. 

Zona Roja, a lugares en donde funcionan cabarets, àreas de prostituciòn de cualquier sexo.

Acà en Guayaquil hay la zona rosa y tiene mucho parecido mas bien a Barranco, que para mi es lo mas cercano a zona rosa que hay en Lima y justamente porque se puede caminar libremente y uno se topa bares por todos lados, entras al que quieres y a lado y frente puedes tener otro y es un barrio residencial de dìa. 

Es un tema mas bien urbano, delimitado por la misma municipalidad


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> sabes Jblock que Lima es una de las pocas ciudades con el conocido restaurante el Asia de Cuba!


Y tenemos 2, uno en el balneario de asia que se llama bambudha pero pertenece a los mismos dueños. Yo he ido a ese y al asia de cuba de baires, el que queda en pto.madero.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por la aclaración Vane.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Y tenemos 2, uno en el balneario de asia que se llama bambudha pero pertenece a los mismos dueños. Yo he ido a ese y al asia de cuba de baires, el que queda en pto.madero.


En Buenos Aires tambien van a abrir un Osaka...restaurante japonés en Conquistadores.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una pregunta aquel restaurant Asia de Cuba y Osaka ubicados en Buenos Aires pertenecen a capital Peruano????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Una pregunta aquel restaurant Asia de Cuba y Osaka ubicados en Buenos Aires pertenecen a capital Peruano????


Sip.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien, al parecer las cadenas de restaurantes Peruanos tienen éxito en el extranjero, creo qeu es lo mejor que exportamos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bien, al parecer las cadenas de restaurantes Peruanos tienen éxito en el extranjero, creo qeu es lo mejor que exportamos.


De acuerdo contigo.


----------

